# Arterial catheter



## puhatchms (Feb 11, 2008)

What code do you use for insertion of a femoral arterial catheter?


----------



## dpumford (Feb 15, 2008)

This will depend on why the catheter is being placed and what it is being used for.  You should look in the section with 36620 and 36140.  Hope this points you in the right direction!


----------

